# Helicopter Hog Bow Hunt



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

simply awesome, talk about slinging a lot of arrows!!!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I did not listen to it with the sound on but I'M wondering how the rotor wash did not effect the tradectory of the arrow. 

Also I hope they recovered the arrows! had to be $30 a shot at the minumum!


----------



## Rattler Grips (Jun 3, 2013)

Those toxic heads didn't penetrate worth a crud.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

texwake said:


> I did not listen to it with the sound on but I'M wondering how the rotor wash did not effect the tradectory of the arrow.
> 
> Also I hope they recovered the arrows! had to be $30 a shot at the minumum!


i definately would have been shooting old my old, banged up arrows and broadheads!


----------

